#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Kleur in de klas

## j00zeven

Gelderse themabijeenkomst

De ambassadeurs Gemengde Scholen en de provincie Gelderland spreken duidelijk de ambitie uit om de aanpak van onderwijssegregatie in Gelderland op de agenda te zetten bij de betrokken partijen en waar nodig relevante nieuwe partijen hierbij te betrekken. Inzet van deze themabijeenkomst is het vinden van nieuwe energie die frisse ideen aandraagt en met plannen van aanpak komt voor onderwijssegregatie in Gelderland. Verder is de inzet om Gelderse projectgroepen in het leven te roepen die een olievlekwerking hebben op de langere termijn voor de ontwikkeling van gemengde scholen.

Deelnemers
De uitnodiging daagt mensen uit die actief bezig zijn met het onderwerp Gemengde Scholen en die vinden dat we daar echt mee aan de slag moeten. Met name directeuren van het basisonderwijs, schoolbestuurders, ambtenaren onderwijs, wethouders onderwijs en vertegenwoordigers van ouders worden van harte uitgenodigd om zich voor deze bijeenkomst aan te melden. Er is slechts plaats voor maximaal 60 deelnemers. Aanmelden kan alleen tot 23 november 2009, formulier.

Programma :
13:00 uur Inloop met lunch

14:00 Opening door dagvoorzitter Piet-Hein Peeters

14:02 Gelderse situatie en urgentie van meer kleur in de klas, door gedeputeerde Hans Esmeijer van de Provincie Gelderland

14:10 Aanpak 1: Ervaringen in de gemeente Nijmegen met het registratie- en plaatsingsbeleid in het onderwijs door Hannie Kunst, wethouder Onderwijs;

14:40 Aanpak 2: Ervaringen en ideen van ouders met gemengd onderwijs

15:10 Aanpak 3: Ervaringen met gemengd onderwijs, door Marian van Hoeven directeur van de RK Basisschool De Adamshof te Tiel

15:40 Inleiding door staatssecretaris van Onderwijs Sharon Dijksma over het belang van gemengd onderwijs.

16:00 De dagvoorzitter gaat in gesprek met de zaal over: Wie wil er met welke aanpak verder aan de slag? En wat kan het oppakken van het onderwerp op provinciaal niveau daaraan bijdragen?

16:45 Reflectie door de ambassadeur Gemengde Scholen Zeki Arslan en door gedeputeerde Hans Esmeijer

17:15 Afsluiting

Datum en plaats
Vrijdag: 30 november 2009 13.00 - 17.15 uur
Regardz WTC Arnhem
Nieuwe Stationsstraat 10
Arnhem

----------

